# Looking for a graphic designer/artist



## thefool (Jan 22, 2011)

anyone know a site to hire or any good graphic designer/artists who can make band logos/do album artwork? thanks!


----------



## nosgulstic (Jan 23, 2011)

Angryblue. He did the new Acacia Strain album cover.












Jeral Tidwell










Dennis Sibeijn. He did the Job for a Cowboy albums










Travis Smith










All of these artist are really good at communicating. They responded within a day and they really know what they're talking about. Once I told them what I wanted, they either gave me an estimate or suggested a different artist who would suit my artwork idea better.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 23, 2011)

Send me a PM with what your looking for, and I'll pass it on to my friend Nathaniel Kutsch. He contracts to Sony and Columbia and has worked for Cage the Elephant and The Bloodhound Gang, among a shit ton others. 

He runs Cathedral Studios: Cathedral Studios | Facebook

Here's a sample of some of his stuff:

These are low-res since they are just examples. Everything he does is amazing quality


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 23, 2011)

I do abit , when the opportunity arises. Although most my current art is alittle more colorful/fantasy character and creature concepts I do really enjoy creating cd cover imagery and logos. (being that I'm a huge music fan and bedroom guitarist myself) 

*Website- * Michael J. Leonard


----------



## thefool (Jan 23, 2011)

^ sent you an email bro that shit is awesome


----------

